# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  دروس في القانون التجاري, حسب برنامج جامعة التكوين المتواصل اختصاص قانون اعمال

## هيثم الفقى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


لكل طالب علم يرغب في الحصول علي كل دروس مقياس القانون التجاري حسب برنامج جامعة التكوين المتواصل اختصاص قانون الأعمال ، ما عليه الى الظغط على الرابط ادناه :


الجزء الأول

الجزء الثاني

----------

